# Anyone know of this onlline instructor (Dave Kirby) from Toronto?



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

His site popped up on my Facebook account. He offers, for a very fair price, online lessons using videos pdfs. I can chose from Beginner, Intermediate, or Advanced, or "Complete". Just wondering whether anyone can offer their opinion on his products.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Maybe a link to his site might help.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Oops, here it is. Just for enquiring about his services he has sent me some free lessons and material. I haven't bought anything yet.

davekirbymusic,com


----------



## Starquasi (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure if you ever pursued lessons with Dave, but he's a great teacher and player. Highly recommend.


----------

